# حمل شرح لجهاز التوتال إستيشن سوكيا power set بالعربي



## أبوإلياس (28 فبراير 2008)

رابط التحميل 


http://rapidshare.com/files/95712611/__1606___1576___1584___1577____1593___1606____1575___1604___1575___1580___1607___1586___1577____1575.html

+ 

إنه موجود في الملفات المرفقه

بس ممكن أطلب طلب لوحد ممكن يخدمني في تدريب علي شغل عملي بالجهاز التوتال

أنا أخدت الكورس الجهاز ماركة سوكيا3000 في الكليه في قسم الجغرافيا جامهة إسكندريه أنا 
من إسكندريه

ورقم تليفوني 0112443001 

يا رب تستفادو


----------



## كاظم الطائي (2 مارس 2008)

اتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (3 مارس 2008)

بس ياريت يكون الكابتن جمال بشير عمل معاك الواجب عشان الكابتن جمال كله واجب ربنا يكرمه ولو عايز تشتغل على الجهاز روح لكابتن جمال بشير وان شاء الله الكابتن يخدمك او المهندس سعيد عطية


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

انا عندي powerset 3010 ممتاز جدا وثابت في القراية ومريح جدا


----------



## محمدين علي (11 مارس 2008)

مش عارف انزلها ممكن لو تركمنم حد يقولي ازاي انزل power set التعليمي


----------



## محمد الفجال (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (12 مارس 2008)

*جمعية المساحة المصرية*

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عبدالرزاق (14 مارس 2008)

سلام انا بدي مساعدة بجهاز ليكا ياشباب شكرا لكم


----------



## الامير المصري (14 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا 

ووفقكم الله


----------



## رينااحمد (17 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدين علي (19 مارس 2008)

عايز اعرف إزاي انقل بايانات من ملف إلي ملف تاني و اختار نقط محددة ارجو الإفادة


----------



## محمدين علي (19 مارس 2008)

في جهاز بور ست يا شباب


----------



## omar1moheb (21 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامى ابو هيف (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت عبدالرازق اطلب مساعدة لجهاز لايكا Tc1100


----------



## رامى ابو هيف (9 سبتمبر 2008)

وياريت تتصل عليا على رقم 0183858563


----------



## ياسر عرفات صادق (12 سبتمبر 2008)

تسمحولى اسال سؤال هل من الممكن لخريج شعبة المساحة والخرائط فى كلية الاداب تكملة دراسته فى كلية الهندسة قسم المساحة يا ريت لو سمحتم كل من يعرف اى حاجة عن الموضوع دا يجوبنى على سؤالى


----------



## يوسف المرعي (10 يناير 2009)

ادعو للاخوان في غزه اللهم ثبت اقدمهم وسدد خطاهموالي الامام دايما


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اللهم انصر المسلمين وخاصه في فلسطين


----------



## هانى دراز (22 مارس 2010)

الكوتش ربنا يكرمه واحنا بندعوا له كل يوم فى السعوديه


----------



## أحمد التركى 1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد شرح فديو للعمل بجهاز التوتل إستيشن سوكيا ضرورى جدا"


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
لكن الرابط لا يعمل
مشكور


----------



## سعيد ناصف (1 ديسمبر 2010)

خيرالقول هوالقول الحسن والكلمة الطيبة كالشجرة الطيبة أصلها ثابت وفروعها فى السماء


----------



## elmahy2020 (9 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء وضع0 powerset 301


----------



## مهندس حمدي 111 (9 أبريل 2011)

ده شرح الجهاز للمهندس سعيد عطية وانا اعرفه شخصيا راجل محترم و نشكره على مجهوداته في العمل المساحي
هذا للعلم فقط
من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله


----------



## ابومزن (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-ahmed rafaat (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------

